# Crazy stuff going on, strange indeed...



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't get shout box to work for me no matter what I try......
But here's the strange thing......no ads . Wth? I checked, Adblock is off.....been off for a while and I've been dealing with these stupid ads....but now, right now, no advertisements at all.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Still no ads and the site is crazy fast without them......hard to believe it was once like that  
Still can't use the chat box and the Pref is not working (was gonna do what joe said one time and turn everything off)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey mods, tell them we like it like this, but would really like the chat box working.....id be willing to pay a fee


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Another oddity.....someone "liked" a post and when i checked it, it went to saved notifications page where you could see who and what and you can link, but the red 1 never went away no matter how many times I tried....something fishy in the state of haytalk, but I could really get used to the no ads gig.....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have had to change prefs a couple of times to get it to work.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Hey mods, tell them we like it like this, but would really like the chat box working.....id be willing to pay a fee


We have over and over


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> I have had to change prefs a couple of times to get it to work.


I can't even get the prefs to show up.....click it and nothing happens. I'll be honest tho, I could do without the chat box if them ads stay away.....something tells me they'll b back


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I still can't post to chat.....still no ads tho  and no Adblock....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, what a difference a few hours made......site is lickety split now, no ads whatsoever and the chat is working perfect.....happy days


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Spoke too soon.....chat is not working again, but the ads are still gone


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Still no advertisements.....not a complaint, just worth mentioning because I can't shout/chat/whatever.....and I've tried everything. None of the icons work....it worked earlier today but no Mas


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No ads  a new quirk tho.....went to "farming pics 2018" and the screen compresses to 1/8 of a page....glitchy, glitchy. Still no shouting for me, but that's ok, keeps my blood pressure down


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Even websites go through droughts apparently.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

This one is hitting epic proportions, but I am diggin' the clean pages with no advertisements and the fast operation.....


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm noticing when I log into the page it will show me I have notifications, but when I click on the notification it just sits and thinks about it, so I have to reload the page. Is there web irrigation?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> I'm noticing when I log into the page it will show me I have notifications, but when I click on the notification it just sits and thinks about it, so I have to reload the page. Is there web irrigation?


Same thing with notifications--just sits there with wheel turning but nothing happening; if I proceed to view new content, after that I the notification will open.

Shelia


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

RockyHill said:


> Same thing with notifications--just sits there with wheel turning but nothing happening; if I proceed to view new content, after that I the notification will open.
> 
> Shelia


mine has been doing the same but works if I refresh the page.Its been that way for months for me.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine doesn't even think....it does nothing and appears it's not going to do anything anytime soon. 
Still no ads tho......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a screen shot of "haying pics 2018". Crazy, it's the only thread so far....


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Somehow I get the feeling that there is a slim possibility that maybe, just maybe, the powers that be are not regularly reading any posts.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Hayjosh said:


> I'm noticing when I log into the page it will show me I have notifications, but when I click on the notification it just sits and thinks about it, so I have to reload the page. Is there web irrigation?


Right mouse click and open the notification in a new tab or window. It will load pronto. The main page will still show you have a new one but it will be the one you just saw.

Same with me clicking on a link. It will not load so I open the link in a new tab.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Hayjosh said:


> I'm noticing when I log into the page it will show me I have notifications, but when I click on the notification it just sits and thinks about it, so I have to reload the page. Is there web irrigation?


I had that same problem on the main page. I found out that if I went any other pages that I could get them to come up.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

CowboyRam said:


> I had that same problem on the main page. I found out that if I went any other pages that I could get them to come up.


I just tried that and it worked. Thanks!


----------

